# [ 2013 ] Why are both spouses required to attend?



## Seaport104 (Nov 3, 2013)

I've always wondered, why do both spouses have to attend a timeshare presentation? Surely, if I walked in and said I wanted to buy and sign on the dotted line they wouldn't refuse the money, right? Just curious because my husband refuses to go because of the hard sell but has no issues if I wanted to buy one. He just doesn't want to be bothered with it LOL!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2013)

Because a common excuse is, "I can't make a decision without consulting with my spouse."


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 3, 2013)

What Denise said.  It eliminates the  biggest excuse offered for why someone won't buy.


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 3, 2013)

Seaport104 said:


> ...but has no issues if I wanted to buy one.



I'm sure he would have issues if you bought one for  about $15,000 when you could get one resale for pennies on the dollar.  Or if you paid $15,000 for something based on a 90-minute presentation.  People spend more time than that researching the purchase of a $100 camera.


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh, I see. I thought it was because it was easier to see which side to play when both husband and wife are there!


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 3, 2013)

Seaport104 said:


> Oh, I see. I thought it was because it was easier to see which side to play when both husband and wife are there!



That too.  But the primary reason is so one can't use the aforementioned excuse.  Besides, if the one spouse who did not attend is consulted in the decision-making process, that one would not have gone through the rigours of the TS sales presentation that intoxicates people into making foolish decisions (like paying thousands of dollars for something that can be had for next-to-free).


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 3, 2013)

LannyPC said:


> I'm sure he would have issues if you bought one for  about $15,000 when you could get one resale for pennies on the dollar.  Or if you paid $15,000 for something based on a 90-minute presentation.  People spend more time than that researching the purchase of a $100 camera.



That's true! But my husband knows I have been going researching on tug for 6+ months and learned through you all in Tug about resale and making informed decisions :whoopie:

Bought 2 timeshares since joining tug and happy with my purchases so far 

Thanks TUG!!!


----------



## artringwald (Nov 3, 2013)

They will give you a presentation without the spouse, they just won't offer any freebies. The first one I went to solo because they said it was just "an owners update", which of course was the first lie. It didn't take to long before the guy got mad at me for wasting his time because I had no plans to buy.

The second time I went solo it was beneficial for me and the sales guy. I think he was a rookie and got to practice his pitch. I got to see what they were selling which was $40K for one weeks worth of points


----------



## jfbookers (Nov 4, 2013)

*It worksthe other way too*

When offered an "update' I will make myself available since I have been to a few that are an update but if they insist on my wife attending we both know what is coming and walk away.


----------



## puppymommo (Nov 4, 2013)

A few years back I did get a gift ($100 Amex card) for going by myself at Wyndham Canterbury in San Francisco.  I thought that would get me out of the "owner update" pressure, but they had no problem with me going by myself (DH did not go on that trip).

What really cracked me up about the "update" is she claimed I could not get into the new resorts like Canterbury with resale points, when obviously I was staying there on resale points!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 4, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Because a common excuse is, "I can't make a decision without consulting with my spouse."



Or the risk incurred that one person buys, tells the other spouse who says NO and cancels the contract in the recinsion window.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 4, 2013)

puppymommo said:


> A few years back I did get a gift ($100 Amex card) for going by myself at Wyndham Canterbury in San Francisco.  I thought that would get me out of the "owner update" pressure, but they had no problem with me going by myself (DH did not go on that trip).
> 
> What really cracked me up about the "update" is she claimed I could not get into the new resorts like Canterbury with resale points, when obviously I was staying there on resale points!



Maybe it has to do with how hungry the sales department is.

I have gone to them alone, even though my DH was with me on the vacation, at Wyndham's Nashville and Kingsgate/Governors Green resorts.

As I head out the door, we have a good laugh and make an "over/under" bet on how long before I get home WITH the gift.  I think the record was 20" at Nashville.


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 5, 2013)

As I head out the door said:
			
		

> Impressive! How did you manage that?
> 
> Sometimes I actually want to go to find out how their system works but will definitely not buy on the spot. So I need exit tips


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 5, 2013)

MC also wanted two forms of ID.  They suggest the second I'd be a credit card of course so that you can charge the down payment.  I showed the receptionist my drivers license and student id.  She asked if I happened to have any other id.  I showered her my passport.  Then she was very sheepish and asked if I had a credit card.

The funniest requirement to attend A MC presentation is that you not know any MC owners -- that way you won't know the real scoop on what's it like to be an owner


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 5, 2013)

Seaport104 said:


> Impressive! How did you manage that?
> 
> Sometimes I actually want to go to find out how their system works but will definitely not buy on the spot. So I need exit tips



At the time I/we owned a 3BR lockoff fixed week at Kingsgate; 2BR fixed week at Flagstaff; and a 1BR floating 1-52 on Waikiki.  I was totally invested for around $6,000 and MF's of $1,250 . . . all via resale.

When he realized I wasn't buying whatever he had to sell, he knew to cut his time with me and hope to catch someone from the next scheduled time for the sales appointments.  For this to work, you need to schedule for the first time of the morning (usually 8:00 or 8:30am) . . . that way they can still try to make some money on the 10am/10:30am group of appointments.

Really you just need to be strong and say NO.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 6, 2013)

The other related aspect is why  can single females go, but  not single males?

If staying at resort not an issue, but if not staying there refuse to sign me up as too olde.

Wonder what  ADA would say about this? 

Think prior posts are right on about  consulting spouse which would  be  de rigueur if  spending   a lot of money.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 6, 2013)

Once, we saw a product we were interested in at a local home-improvement show.
The contractor called to arrange a visit, but said that both of us had to be present.
Why? Because he needed both owners' signatures on the contract.

"Not gonn'a happen," I said and hung up.


.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 6, 2013)

Many states have a right of rescission for in home sales pitches also.

Same logic - The whole model is built on a single step close, if the other half of the committee isn't present then the probability of the decision being vetoed is too high.  despite the dynamics of any single relationship.


----------



## LadyBeBop (Nov 9, 2013)

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but don't both spouses have to sign the contract if the property is in a community property state (e.g. California, Nevada, Louisiana, Texas, Wisconsin and several others)?  Or if the couple lives in a community property state?


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 9, 2013)

Legally, no

but in most relationships, spouses don't make purchases of $10,000 to $30,000 or more without consensus. 

With a right of rescission not having both spouses on board for the sizzle from the presentation dog and pony show, leads to a wasted presentation because "I need to discuss it with my spouse" is an objection that the salesman cannot be trained with a reversal to overcome on the spot (with more exaggerations).

The timeshare companies do not want anyone to have anytime to do any research before signing the contract - The whole sales model is built on the one pitch close.

So to be precise - it's a rule of their sales model, not a legal requirement


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 10, 2013)

I believe in Wisconsin the law requires the creditor to advise the "other spouse" if something has been bought by credit/loan by just one, or if a credit account has been opened (i.e., MC/VISA/Store accounts).


----------



## Tom3928 (Mar 1, 2017)

There are 3 reasons

1) When we offer the free gift there's a chance that it will be something that one spouse wants while the other doesn't.  The negative one will capitulate to keep the other happy and grab the tickets or whatnot and come on the tour.

2) Trying to make the sale is, believe it or not, easier when they both are there.  They swear to each other on the bus to both say no, or play good cop/bad cop, but it's actually easier for me to make the sale by pitting one against the other and it works the same as the free gift, only with more zeros and a nice commission for me.

3) Sometimes (lots of times) one spouse might lack sufficient income to qualify on their own.  A joint income can negate this problem.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2017)

Tom - you are responding to a post that is 4 years old.  When you use the search function, please look at the date before responding.


----------



## Tom3928 (Mar 1, 2017)

Fair enough.  My bad.


----------

